# Powered by IPB Portal(R) v2 Â© 2004 IPS, Inc.



## vern38

Updated the main web site to Invisions Portal, check it out and give me some feedback.









http://www.outbackers.com/

Vern


----------



## mswalt

Vern,

Thought my computer messed up at first until saw your post. I know you know what you're doing--just take me a little while to get used to the new format.

Do miss the picture of the Outback on the initial start-up page, though.

Thanks for all you do.









Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Maybe it's me Vern, but what exactly are we supposed to be looking for? Everything looks the same to me. What is the Invisions Portal supposed to do?

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy

I see the home page changed but not being use to it I just went straight to the forums.

It will take some getting use to. I will let you know after I log on a few times.


----------



## vern38

Sorry for the* "SITE SHOCK" *







. OK here is what I am trying to do and I believe that it just might work. The name of the game with a Portal is to get the main information on that first start page. Take a little closer look, yes it looks like the forum but it puts the latest info at your fingertips without looking for it. For example Recent Articles, Latest Discussions, Website Polls, The Latest 7 Posts. Then there is the other info. like Online Users, Site Navigation, Search Website. There are many things that can be added to a Portal such as Latest Photo Post Calender etc. I could go on and on. Heres another example, go to this link and check out this Mod of another IPB Portal. http://v2.bfarber.com/ I had considered using this version but decided on the current one for now because the author that wrote the IPB was the same.

PS: We are growing and want to be the best source on the web for Outback RV's so there will be changes. I know that change is hard sometimes especially when we are use to the way we do things however we want that cutting edge.









Vern


----------



## mswalt

Vern,

You go for it!!









The site is awesome and only gets better as I get accustomed to it.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Vern, just let me say it again, thanks for all you do for the forum. I just wish I could see the changes you are talking about. I guess it's because you've already made the changes, and I don't remember the exact layout of the old version to compare it too.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy

Looks fine Vern, I probably will keep coming to the Forum page but that's because its habit and how my bookmarks are setup. For first time users though I think the new page is a tad confusing, but that maybe because it reminds me of the keystone-rv.com site, to much information to quick. I guess I like a welcome page first, but I may just be a slow learner too. You know what works best in this situation.


----------



## CamperAndy

Vern,

Logged on a few different times today and the home page seems static as the recent posts do not seem to be updating. At least I think they should be updating.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok, maybe something is wrong with my connection. Everyone seems to be seeing something different than me. When I log into the site, I see the same welcome screen that I have seen since I joined, of Vern's wonderful trailer. I click the enter site button, and see the forum pages, the same as they looked after Vern upgraded the software a few weeks ago. Should I be seeing something different?

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy

Tim,

Go to Outbackers.com on my computer it comes up with a layout that has 5 or 6 different areas and I think some of the new posts should be displayed. Currently on mine the new posts that are displayed are from last night.

It could be your computer is using a cached page when you log in. If you see your old home page when you hit the link above, try a refresh.


----------



## vern38

Everybody clear your Internet cache and cookies and do a refresh. If you want you can also go to start, settings, control panel, Internet options. On the general tab click settings then select check for newer versions of stored pages every time you visit the page.

Vern


----------



## CamperAndy

Vern,

Just tried the settings change and still shows last nights posts when I log in.


----------



## vern38

I loged in and out and it showed the changes. I'll watch it for a couple of days. Funny thing it updates for me.









Vern


----------



## vern38

Oh Boy, I figured it out. I should have seen this







In the settings for the last 7 posts it gives you a choice on which forum to pull that post from, This news post is not on the list I selected. I picked the main maintenance issues, Tow vehicle, etc. Opps shy

Vern


----------



## vdub

Looks good, Vern! However, I tend to agree with y-guy (I think it was y-guy) who thought it might be too confusing for first entry, but let me ponder that a while and test the portal before passing judgement.

New posts are coming in fine for me, but I did dump my cache. Not sure if that had an effect or not.

Otherwise, love everything you do for the forum. Do you ever get any sleep?


----------



## vern38

Sleep whats that? Was up 23 hours yesterday took a short nap and was up going again today. Oh yea the wife almost shot me for it too.









Vern


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok, thanks Andy and Vern, the refresh did the trick. Now I'll have to give it a good once over, but initial impression was pretty good.

Thanks again guys. I thought I was going more nuts than usual for awhile there.

Tim


----------

